# Sage barista express steam coming from group head



## Trashcan (5 mo ago)

Hi, I believe this query has been answered previously, and I have searched this entire forum for similar faults and found no satisfactory answer for this issue, I have replaced the 3 way solenoid to no avail, my next move is to check that the solenoid is being activated then go from there, if anyone can point me in the right direction to the solution of this seemingly common issue I would be most appreciative 👍


----------



## Trashcan (5 mo ago)

I contacted sage and their opinion is that this is due to limescale build up, my new problem is my machine will not enter descale mode when I press the 2 cup button and power button simultaneously anyone else had this issue? Regardless I tried to descale just by running descaling solution through the machine, to no avail, does anyone what difference descaling mode makes?
Once again thanks in advance of any help👍


----------



## Hypozonic (5 mo ago)

Trashcan, I known its only been 4 days, but have you managed to find a solution to this? I've got dame problem. Steam and hot water spout are both 'diverted' to grounp head. I assumed this would be a solenoid issue (not yet replaced) but now I'm questioning that theory.

I do live in hard water area and neglected to run descale mode (3 years didn't even know it had thay mode) back washing, yes, descale no...


----------



## Trashcan (5 mo ago)

Hypozonic said:


> Trashcan, I known its only been 4 days, but have you managed to find a solution to this? I've got dame problem. Steam and hot water spout are both 'diverted' to grounp head. I assumed this would be a solenoid issue (not yet replaced) but now I'm questioning that theory.
> 
> I do live in hard water area and neglected to run descale mode (3 years didn't even know it had thay mode) back washing, yes, descale no...


Hi Hypozonic, glad to see someone else take an interest! What I have done since my last post is take the back off the machine and disconnect the solenoid this, for me, made me realise that the solenoid is always open i.e. always sending water to the grouphead, this would suggest a faulty pcb or pcb component, I am currently trying to source a replacement.
To prove if the solenoid is always open disconnect the brown cable from the right hand solenoid then try to run hot water or steam to the wand, if this works you have the same problem as me, if not maybe a descale will solve it, but be very careful as the machine will need to be LIVE whilst you do so, good luck! Trash


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

@Trashcan @Hypozonic Have a look at this post :-









Resolved - Sage BE - espresso flow not working but wand...


Hi, I was hoping to attach a video of the issue but no luck. So here is a Google link. IMG_6694.MOV you can see the wand and water tap work ok but when I switch to the main espresso part it just pumps water to the overflow. My guess is a block somewhere ! where to start :-) Thanks for any...




www.coffeeforums.co.uk


----------



## Hypozonic (5 mo ago)

Trashcan said:


> Hi Hypozonic, glad to see someone else take an interest! What I have done since my last post is take the back off the machine and disconnect the solenoid this, for me, made me realise that the solenoid is always open i.e. always sending water to the grouphead, this would suggest a faulty pcb or pcb component, I am currently trying to source a replacement.
> To prove if the solenoid is always open disconnect the brown cable from the right hand solenoid then try to run hot water or steam to the wand, if this works you have the same problem as me, if not maybe a descale will solve it, but be very careful as the machine will need to be LIVE whilst you do so, good luck! Trash


Completely forgot about this forum post. Thanks for the info, Trash. 
I'm having MASSIVE issues with removing the back. I've removed the top, and 2 screws back underneath, and the one infront of the water inlet valve..m still can't remove this bloody thing! Only guide I've found online was an American chap, with screws in a different place to mine :/... at a loss as to what to do right now :/

How'd you get yours off lol?


----------



## Hypozonic (5 mo ago)

Hypozonic said:


> Completely forgot about this forum post. Thanks for the info, Trash.
> I'm having MASSIVE issues with removing the back. I've removed the top, and 2 screws back underneath, and the one infront of the water inlet valve..m still can't remove this bloody thing! Only guide I've found online was an American chap, with screws in a different place to mine :/... at a loss as to what to do right now :/
> 
> How'd you get yours off lol?


Tis all good, me and wife worked it out lol


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

You mean she worked it out and you're taking the credit lol


----------



## Hypozonic (5 mo ago)

Rincewind said:


> You mean she worked it out and you're taking the credit lol


Yep xD... 
Still none the wiser as to what's the problem though lol... I bloody hate all DIY... cupboards, shelves, IKEA electricals... if I had the money I'd have in-house DIYer


----------

